# Plywood Aquarium Built



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

hey guys... im thinking about making a plywood tank. Building it all up out of exterior plywood. the tank will be something like this... 84"L, 20"W, 24"T.... 175 Gallons, Ill post pics of the different stages to show how i did it, as alot of people are intrested in making there own.. and would like to see someone else do it first. I will get started in a couple weeks i think if i can find everything i need. one question, i will be taking these fish below and putting them in this new 175G.. and was wondering what filters i will need, i would like to only purchase 2 - AC 500's.. but will that be enough...? for the fish i have?

2 - 7" Bala Sharks
2 - 2" - 3" Spotted Rafael Catfish
2 - 3" - 3.5" Striped Rafael Catfish
6 - Pepper Corydoras
3 - 4"- 5" Pictus Catfish
1 - 2" Clown Pleco
1 - 3.5" Common Pleco
1 - 2" Tiger Pleco
1 - 2" Bristlenose pleco

I might add a couple more fish, maybe 2 more corys, and maybe 2 more 2" bala sharks... so what do you guys think... will this be enough for filters?, i can always do more water changes and vacuming ???


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

i might sell all the Catfish and get some more plecos or something, i will see. but again.. what do you guys think with these 2 AC 500's? will they do the job? or what would you guys get...? as these fish are not going to as messy as Piranhas


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Plywood? I'm lost.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

watermonst3rs said:


> Plywood? I'm lost.


 you can make an aquarium out of wood and seal it to hold water. I was sceptical when I first heard it, but it comes out super nice


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

I dont even know what a ac500 is...
Otherwise it sounds pretty coo!


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

aquaclear 500 filter... yeh , it might be out or plywood, or else probably acrylic, i really need to call up my local glass place to find out how much the parts will be if i did making it out of acrylic... but getting around to that is something else when ive been busy.. hopefully soon


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

plywood tanks look very nice i think :nod:

and i think they might be a little cheaper... i dont really remember lol


----------



## Rednats (Apr 30, 2004)

yes you can seal it but can it hold 594.309653 kilos of water???


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

Rednats said:


> yes you can seal it but can it hold 594.309653 kilos of water???


 they can hold a tank full of water you just gota build/seal it right


----------



## litespan (Mar 26, 2004)

I know my bioload is probly nowhere near yours with the plecs and all but on my 240 I run 4 ac500's and my water is ultra clear.....


----------



## litespan (Mar 26, 2004)

With 10 rbp's(sorry forgot to add this info)


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

cool, nice tank by the way... so in other words your saying 3 AC 500s for this DIY tank? thats getting up there... but would probably be worth it


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

wat does a plywood tank look like??? u cant see through wood and wouldnt it get soggy??? someone post a pic


----------



## litespan (Mar 26, 2004)

Plywood tanks are wood on three sides that has been sealed with marine grade wood sealer. Wont take in water. The front panel will be glass or plexi or acrylic. The wood and front transparent front panel are then bonded together to make a tank. Cheaper than buying or making a glass or acryilc tank...


----------



## litespan (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey DC Ac500's are cheap online.


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

litespan said:


> Plywood tanks are wood on three sides that has been sealed with marine grade wood sealer. Wont take in water. The front panel will be glass or plexi or acrylic. The wood and front transparent front panel are then bonded together to make a tank. Cheaper than buying or making a glass or acryilc tank...


 more than one side can be glass if you want to ive seen it done with holes cut on the sides and you seal it with epoxy

and yes it is cheaper

ill get some pics and info holdon


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

this is what u seal the plywood with

plywood tank

this one is pretty nice (scoll way down to see the final pic)


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

look thru this


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

this one is also nice


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

those are nice!!! id be afraid if they leak though


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

its fine i think the stuff to seal them with is also used on... boats or something like that.... and i cant find that one with the holes on the side but it was very nice he used SOME type of saw and cut holes in the side then put glass on it and then theres windows from the side







im sure you could do the same on the back IF you wanted.... ..


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

0123 said:


> this one is also nice


yes, that tank is really cool... thanks for the info 0123







.. tho i have seen most of it before. I live in canada.. and shopping online for filters or anything like that doesn't save me much money, i guess my LFS has better prices than i expected. I think my local wal-mart now sells the AC 500s... they should be cheaper than my LFS, ill have to check that out. Sooo maybe ill just make a 150gallon, sell all my fish and throw in 5 baby piranhas














.. and hook up 2 AC's.. who knows for now... i just wanna make the damn tank.


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

...


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

o did your walmart JUST start to carry the aq 500s?


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

0123 said:


> o did your walmart JUST start to carry the aq 500s?


yes, i think so.. they only used to sell those really shitty filters, finnaly they got something good

also, how many p's do you have and how big are they?


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

hmmmm if they just did maybe mine did to... doubt it tho lol but cant hurt to check









their shitty filters = WISPER

lol

thx


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

you missed something i said.... lol

also, how many p's do you have and how big are they?


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

lol my bad i didnt see that i have 3 rbp around 2" or so planning to buy some more soon


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

cool, i have a 29g also... think i would use that to breed guppys or something... use the 29 gal as a FEEDER tank ...


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

...


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

how many tanks to do own right now?


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

DC_Piranha said:


> Spotted Rafael Catfish
> Striped Rafael Catfish


i can never find these .... lol


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

0123 said:


> DC_Piranha said:
> 
> 
> > Spotted Rafael Catfish
> ...


 if i do get piranhas, ill sell ya the catfish :nod:


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

...


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

damn, and your only 15 years old?


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

....


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

..


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

0123 said:


> DC_Piranha said:
> 
> 
> > 0123 said:
> ...


 yeh, you should be able to find them, or someone closer than me that has them.. there cool fish but there not that great as they are always hiding... truly i never see mine


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

0123 said:


> DC_Piranha said:
> 
> 
> > damn, and your only 15 years old?
> ...


 cool


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

...


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

so how many tanks do you have ?


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL, yes... your LFS should be able to order them for ya


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

DC_Piranha said:


> LOL, yes... your LFS should be able to order them for ya


 will they charge you more to have them order something?


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

...


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

0123 said:


> DC_Piranha said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, yes... your LFS should be able to order them for ya
> ...


 me, i only have a 29 gal right now







, yes i have alot of fish for it LOL... but theres that one statement... " hey that fish is cool.. i can fit him in there" thats another reason i really need to build a tank

No your LFS should not charge you for the Rafael catfish shipping, as they will probably bring shipments of fish into the store every week or so.. im sure they will bring them in for free... atleast mine will


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

...


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

i like the people that work at my LFS, sometimes when i go in there.... if they dont know what kinda fish it is.. or how much it is, they give it to me for 5 bucks...


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

my damn clown pleco died today, along with one of my old corys... o well


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

...


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

DC_Piranha said:


> my damn clown pleco died today, along with one of my old corys... o well


 that sux are they expensive?

i had a bunch of frontosa die


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

no, i live in a small town... people have adds at my LFS selling there tanks with stands... but i can build a nicer one and bigger for much less, plus its always nice to know that you made it.. also fun building it.. i have taken alot of woodworking classes, so im sure this tank will be no problem for me


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

0123 said:


> DC_Piranha said:
> 
> 
> > my damn clown pleco died today, along with one of my old corys... o well
> ...


 nope, my lfs didn't know the price of the clown pleco.. so i got him for 5 bucks... i just got him.. so ill return him tmr


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

.....


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

0123 said:


> yea i love to build sh*t but im having trouble convincing my dad to let me build a tank.... f*cking bastard wont trust me with sh*t


 parents are parents, my rents are still concerned about me building a tank, but ill stress test it outside for a week or 2, make sure theres no leaks


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

.....


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

0123 said:


> its anoying tho.... f*cker trys to find every damn reason for me not to do it like when he said how are you going to without tools? i can get a table saw and whatever else i need lol just pisses me off.... so much....


 pfft, you dont need tools... theres a place in my town.. where i can buy wood from or bring wood to... and cut it or anything... You might have something like this.. i wouldn't go buy a 120 dollar table saw and 60 dollar blade just for 1 tank, you should be able to find someone willing to let you cut your boards, or even a buisness, you just need to convince your dad


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

...


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

if your thinking about making a plywood tank, you will only need a table saw.. a good sharp blade with lots of teeth,, a drill, and sander... hurry up and convince your dad so you can also start building your aquarium


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

...


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

0123 said:


> DC_Piranha said:
> 
> 
> > if your thinking about making a plywood tank, you will only need a table saw.. a good sharp blade with lots of teeth,, a drill, and sander... hurry up and convince your dad so you can also start building your aquarium
> ...


 thats not good... well you could always build a tank at your friends place... and when its done bring it to your house and hope your dad doesn't kick your ass


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

....


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

0123 said:


> DC_Piranha said:
> 
> 
> > 0123 said:
> ...


then BUILD THAT TANK !!!









jk


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

.....


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

...


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

money is the big one, i look at it this way.

I have the money right now to build the tank and everything.. my rents say why not wait till your older and have moved out. But why wait when i can build it now and move out with it later, as when i move out and into my own place, i probably wont be able to build it then, or afford it


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

...


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

again, when i build this tank... and i will probably sell all my fish.. besides my plecos, as i really want some reds, i think 2 AC 500s will be lots for now atleast.. maybe in a year or two, if i really need a third filter ill buy one, but i think 2 is lots at this time... what do you guys think???


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

DC_Piranha said:


> again, when i build this tank... and i will probably sell all my fish.. besides my plecos, as i really want some reds, i think 2 aq 500s will be lots for now atleast.. maybe in a year or two, if i really need a third filter ill buy one, but i think 2 is lots at this time... what do you guys think???


 how many and how big are you planning on adding?


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

if you mean piranhas, just 5 er more lil 1 inchers


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

im pretty sure that it should be fine for a while...


----------

